# Crowntail Contest C:



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm doing my 2nd contest on bettafish.com. A Crowntail contest! We'll be judging on colors and healthy finnage. If you get what I mean xD. Pretty Crowntails is what I mean haha. Females and Males can be entered. We'll have 2 categories for males and females. Meaning there will be a 1st place male and a 1st place female. You can add captions if you like.

We'll be needing judges so you can request to be a judge too. 
Also, you must mention your fish's name.


I got permission from Perseusmom and this is not an official bettafish.com contest.

There is only first place since I don't have any good ideas for what to give second and third xD
First- A betta drawing from me of the winning betta [note-I don't think I'm that good at drawing but it's fun to enter anyway xD]

Drawing sample(s)-


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Meet Gorbash, isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, here one that shows his colors a bit better:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry if we aren't supposed to have more than one picture!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

This is Hawk....


And of course, is Poisson.... (Note how he looked pink in his old tank!)


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's Jasper and Jewel


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Gorgeous crowntails everyone  [Yes you can have more than one photo xD]


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

they are all so beautiful


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's my boy Marty


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's another pic of him (sorry for the double post :/ and sideways picture)


----------



## kylamarie (Jan 17, 2014)

Ori


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Elijah*


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Dag (I can`t seem to get the glass clean, it`s driving me nutty)


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

Namor <3


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Marty is a marble multi? He's such a pretty blue!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

How in the world r y'all getting the flare pics??? I have tried literally every trick & Poisson just won't do it!!!


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

Namor used to flare at that picture was pretty easy to get!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

PoissonsMom said:


> Marty is a marble multi? He's such a pretty blue!


Thanks! And hmmm maybe! That would be so cool! Aha he hasn't changed as long as I've had him which is.....several months (I don't even know how many!...oops..lol) I like both your boys as well! Especially Hawk's color!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Contest ends on the 11th c:


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

Can I be a judge?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeppers


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is Squirt!! He is a Walmart rescue. He had swim bladder and was very lethargic and constipated when we got him -- not to mention he had been in his tiny cup on the Walmart shelf for over a month. Heated water, a little TLC and he was good as new!! He flares at everything and loves people!!


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

My new pride and joy Drake


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

This is Bandit my black and silver crowntail, he was imported and got lost in the mail! He ended up on the other side of the state, many phone calls and much worrying later Bandit and his girl friend Willow was tracked down and I had then sent back to the seller (who was coser to them than me). They we unacked, fed live food and spent the weekend recovering before being shipped again Monday. They got here safe and sound second time round  probably the worst experience I have had importing fish but it all worked out in the end and they got to me safely.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

mercedesbenz25 said:


> Thanks! And hmmm maybe! That would be so cool! Aha he hasn't changed as long as I've had him which is.....several months (I don't even know how many!...oops..lol) I like both your boys as well! Especially Hawk's color!


Thanks!! Hawk color is interesting... We thought he was a black hawk when we got him (hence the name, lol), but I think, from what we've been told, he's more of a black copper! Either way, I'm sure he'll still change quite a bit as he matures (he's still just a baby!) ;-) He's already making some beautiful bubble nests, which puzzles me cuz we don't have any girls yet!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my boy, Cajun!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Ooooh I wish there was a "LIKE" button on the forum 4 pics LOL... There r so many gorgeous boys (and girls  ) here!!!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

PoissonsMom said:


> Thanks!! Hawk color is interesting... We thought he was a black hawk when we got him (hence the name, lol), but I think, from what we've been told, he's more of a black copper! Either way, I'm sure he'll still change quite a bit as he matures (he's still just a baby!) ;-) He's already making some beautiful bubble nests, which puzzles me cuz we don't have any girls yet!!


Aww haha well he's adorable :3


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

*Sly*

This is my Sly...he thinks he's tough! But I think he's too pretty to be tough.

And he does have some sort of curly cue on his tail... don't know if that knocks him down a notch, but I like it!


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

All of you have beautiful betta fish (duh)


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Sly is a beautiful boy.... And his coloring looks ALOT like my Poisson did when I got him 3 yrs ago!!!!


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

PoissonsMom said:


> Sly is a beautiful boy.... And his coloring looks ALOT like my Poisson did when I got him 3 yrs ago!!!!


Thanks! Poisson looks pretty good for an old man! I hope Sly looks half as good if he makes it that long [;


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd like to enter Titan if its not too late.


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

C:\Users\Emma\Pictures\2014-01-05\DSC00858.JPG 

Hope the link works.... this is Bill


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

:-D


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

You can't link off your own computer. You need to upload the photo to a website (I use photobucket) and get the html from there.


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

ok sorry I will try


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/emma_cloud9/media/DSC00858_zpsd8022f3b.jpg.html
This is Bill!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Bill is a red Cambodian isn't he? He's very pretty! Luv the red gravel 2... We just use natural stones, cuz my husband doesn't like the colored rocks 2 much lol


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

all are beautiful I don't think I could just choose one to take home


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

*Beautiful Bettas*

All of them are so beautiful! <3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

REMINDER- Contest closes tomorrow, Tuesday at 3:30 pm, 3/11/2014.
I've been looking over the fish and I can't choose just one. So I'm doing a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place now. The prize for 1st place will be A drawing of your fish [seen on front page] and a gif/drawing/animation of your fish. Ex- http://www.ezimba.com/work/140311C/ezimba17632178889400.gif

2nd and 3rd will can only get one of these, but they'll be able to choose. C:

PS- Yes the colors will be dark to light if you choose that one  [if you want]


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> REMINDER- Contest closes tomorrow, Tuesday at 3:30 pm, 3/11/2014.
> I've been looking over the fish and I can't choose just one. So I'm doing a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place now. The prize for 1st place will be A drawing of your fish [seen on front page] and a gif/drawing/animation of your fish. Ex- http://www.ezimba.com/work/140311C/ezimba17632178889400.gif
> 
> 2nd and 3rd will can only get one of these, but they'll be able to choose. C:
> ...


OMG I really hope Sly gets one of the prizes... I would love to have a gif of him! [=


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> REMINDER- Contest closes tomorrow, Tuesday at 3:30 pm, 3/11/2014.
> I've been looking over the fish and I can't choose just one. So I'm doing a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place now. The prize for 1st place will be A drawing of your fish [seen on front page] and a gif/drawing/animation of your fish. Ex- http://www.ezimba.com/work/140311C/ezimba17632178889400.gif
> 
> 2nd and 3rd will can only get one of these, but they'll be able to choose. C:
> ...


I can see how hard picking the winners will be! Everyone is gorgeous!! Good luck 2 everyone who entered!! :-D


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, so I can still enter my pretty boy? Yay! This is Kai~


















And this lovely lady is Hime. I have to include a before and after for you so you can see how much she's changed lol.

This is my pretty girl when I brought her home... solid blue.









And now she's become this lovely marble!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

VERY lucky on the marble girl! Gorgeous!! ♥


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so excited to find out the winners!! So many pretty boys and girls!! It's going to be a tough decision!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

This is Vex.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Dang this is going to be tough... >.<


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

No judges? Ah I don't wanna judge on my own >.<


----------



## Himynameisjon5411 (Feb 4, 2014)

bailmint can i be a judge? and btw beautiful bettas guys


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure, I'll message you.


----------



## Himynameisjon5411 (Feb 4, 2014)

mkay


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Once himynameisjon5411 sends in their results, I'll post the results. But I have put points in and picked out the highest scores. C:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

RESULTS
I added up both of our scores and I have the highest scores. There will only be 1st and 2nd due to excessive ties. The males were judges on color and tail, the females were judges on color and design.
*MALES*
1st. Tie- Jasper (missavgp) and Dag (DBanana).
2nd. 3-Way-Tie- Gorbash (BettaBabyBoo), Bandit (veggiegirl), and Cajun (Kiara1125).

*FEMALES*
1st. Jewel (missavgp)
2nd. Hime (Seki)

Congrats to all the winners. If you were in 1st place, I will pm you a drawing and icon pixel gif of your fish. If you were in 2nd place, pm me if you want an icon pixel gif of your fish or a drawing, you can only choose one.
Thank you to all the contestants! Happy fish keeping!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Woo, go Dag!


----------



## Himynameisjon5411 (Feb 4, 2014)

congrats missavgp, got both your fishes in 1st place


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I can't wait to see the drawings. :thankyou:


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Grats! I hope we get to see the drawings that come of this! Beautiful fish everyone. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww... Wish I could join, but my two CT babies died =(


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

aw </3


----------



## Himynameisjon5411 (Feb 4, 2014)

awww thats so sad, sorry for your loss. S.I.P


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep =( Coal and Coral. Coal was my black baby, Coral was my pink/red/purple/green baby


----------



## Himynameisjon5411 (Feb 4, 2014)

wow he was really colorful.. dont you happen to have some pictures of him?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!!! And I'm sorry for your loss.  I know what that's like, unfortunately. Sip


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Coral was my female.... Wish I had pictures of her, but she was always squirming around so I couldn't get a good one


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you! This is the first contest I've ever won. :-D


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> RESULTS
> I added up both of our scores and I have the highest scores. There will only be 1st and 2nd due to excessive ties. The males were judges on color and tail, the females were judges on color and design.
> *MALES*
> 1st. Tie- Jasper (missavgp) and Dag (DBanana).
> ...


Awww thanks! Hime is very proud of herself hahaha


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Glad to hear it xD C: I'm going to need everyone that came in 2nd to pm me if they want a pixel gif or drawing c:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

For Kiara1125- http://www.ezimba.com/work/140312C/ezimba17632198030700.gif


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bailmint said:


> For Kiara1125- http://www.ezimba.com/work/140312C/ezimba17632198030700.gif


Thank you so much! I love it!!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats guys


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Drawing of Jasper is done, pixel gif will be done soon. C:
Sowwy I'm not good at CT tails :C


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks great!!  I love it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Jasper's gif is done c:
http://www.ezimba.com/work/140313C/ezimba17632153168900.gif
[By god he was hard Dx]


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

You're doing a great job.  The gifs are pretty neat!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you c: I'll actually be doing a gif commission thing in the art section once I finish these.


----------



## bettas4Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

cute fishes
wish I had a crowntail......wait I do yay me


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry guys I'm taking a while ;-;


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys I still need the second place contestants to pm me what they want. Also, DBanana released her drawing and gif of Dag so someone who didn't win can get one


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Guys I still need the second place contestants to pm me what they want. Also, DBanana released her drawing and gif of Dag so someone who didn't win can get one


OMG I would love a gif of Sly! Thank you thank you thank you! [=

Picture as a reminder [;


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Guys I still need the second place contestants to pm me what they want. Also, DBanana released her drawing and gif of Dag so someone who didn't win can get one


I already PMed you I believe.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh yes sorry I didn't see yours xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Nevermind, all I need to hear back from now is veggiegirl. C:


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

This is Sonic!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I still haven't got all the prizes out I believe, I'm sorry I'm caught up with school and keep forgetting.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Never mind, I believe I got everyone but veggiegirl. If I didn't please PM me.


----------

